# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Vrasesit me pagese

## Brari

nga Korrieri..


--------------

Profesioni: Vrases me pagese



Kush jane njerezit e gatshem per te vrare nje person me te cilin nuk kane asnje njohje, kundrejt nje shume te hollash. Si funksionon nje mekanizem i tille, -ekzekutime nga killera profesioniste, ekzekutimet per llogari te nje grupi kriminal nga antare te tij dhe ato nga adoleshente. Lista e vrasesve me te njohur me pagese

Ferdinand DERVISHI

Zakonisht veprojne kur nje person eshte bere pengese per ekzistencen e metejshme biologjike apo ekonomike te nje personi apo grupimi njeresish. Ndersa qe jane aktive, kjo vertetohet te pakten nga dy raste te diteve te fundit. Ne Shkoder forcat speciale te policise prangosen Valmir Hoxhen, te akuzuar te disa vrasje, nje pjese te te cilave me pagese, ndersa ne Tirane policia para pak ditesh arrestoi tre persona te akuzuar per vrasje me pagese duke pretenduar se jane autore te nje ekzekutimi te dyfishte te pazbardhur ne fundin e vitit te kaluar. Natyrisht qe me te fuqishmit jane ata qe veprojne per llogari te nje grupimi te forte kriminal dhe me te predispozuarit per te rene ne duar te policise vrasesit adoleshente, qe me shume jane joshur nga nje shuk te hollash.

Vrases me pagese ne kuadrin e nje grupimi kriminal

Keta jane me te rrezikshmit. Kohet e fundit jane duke vepruar ne Tirane dhe ne Vlore me shume sukses. Ne Tirane qe nga fillimi i nentorit te vitit 2002 ka te pakten kater raste te vrasjeve te bujshme pa autore. Vrasje enigme te perllogaritura deri ne imtesine me te vogel per te dale me sukses dhe qe te bejne te mendosh se nuk jane kryer vetem nga killera profesioniste. Por nga te tille te ruajtur nga nje bande e tere qe ka perllogaritur gjithcka, qe nga levizjet e vrasesit, ekzekutimin ne kohen dhe vendin e duhur, terheqja pa pasoja apo edhe pretendimi dhe realizimi i tij edhe ne rast se autori bie ne duar te drejtesise. Kjo metode organizimi eshte me e larta dhe me e rrezikshmja. Ndersa paga per killerat nuk eshte e madhe. Ata veprojne nen kuadrin e nje kupole, qe u ofron mbeshtejten e nevojshme ekonomike ne menyre racionale.

Vrases profesioniste

Keta jane te rralle dhe aktualisht pothuaj te panjohur. Njihen pak raste te veprimit te tyre jashte lidhjeve me grupime kriminale. Killera te tille paguhen nga njerez qe keta nuk i kane njohur me pare. Objektivi eshte "heqja qafe" e personave qe kane hasem dhe nga te cilet u rrezikohet jeta, apo keta jane konkurente ne te njejten fushe biznesi. Raste te vrasjeve te tilla njihen pak. Ne vitin 1997 disa aksione te tilla i ka ndermarre ne Tirane killeri i njohur nga Berati, Altin Dardha. Nderkohe qe edhe per te sapoarrestuarin ne Shkoder Valmir Hoxha, policia lokale pretendon se vepronte ne te njejten menyre, pra pa e njohur porositesin, por vetem te hollat qe ofronte. Mendohet se keta paguhen me shifra te larta. 

Vrases adoleshente

Keta jane me te humburit. Zakonisht bien pre e ofertave te njerezve jo shume te ekuilibruar ne vendimet e tyre. Karakteristike e tyre eshte se deshtojne ne aksionet e tyre vrastare ne shumicen e rasteve dhe pothuaj te gjithe bien ne duar te policise. Dy adoleshente nga nje rreth verior i vendit u kapen ne Tirane nga Komisariati 3 pas nje plagosjeje. Te dy pohuan se ishin paguar per vrasjen nga 1 milion leke te vjetra. Ne Elbasan ne fillim te vitit te kaluar u perserit nje skene e tille nga dy adoleshent, te cilet perfunduan ne duart e policise. 

Vrsesit me te njohur me pagese

Tirane

Naim Zyberi, disa vrasje me pagese ne Tirane, i njohur ne vitet 1991-1997

Elidon Kotorri, rreth 5 vrasje me pagese ne Tirane, i akuzuar nga policia, 1999-2000

Berat

Altin Dardha, mbi 60 vrasje, i njohur ne vitet 1994-1998, e njohur nje vrasje me pagese ne Qafen e Sokolit (Rrogozhine, ekzekutimi i Tanit te Sanies)

Dritan Zhuka, rreth 10 vrasje me pagese ne Berat, Fier, Vlore ne vitet 1996-2001

Vlore

Elton Tato, rreth 18 vrasje me pagese kryesisht ne Vlore, 

i njohur en vitet 1997-2002

Gazmend Brraka, disa vrasje me pagese ne Vlore, Durres ne vitet 1997-1999

Lushnje

Dritan Vila, mbi 4 vrasje me pagese ne vitet 1998-2002 ne Lushnje


-----------------------




...dhe nuk u ka hyre gjemb ne mullaqe ketyre banditve..
Ligji qe denon  kapital eshte hequr.
Ata nuk tremben...jeten e kan ne xhep..si do qe te vi puna...
Ata vrasin ke te duan..dhe viktimat jane pa asnji mbrojtje dhe ne se kapen..gje qe ndodh rralle..ata perseri kane krahe..
Shoket..Familjet..avokatet..gazetaret e nepunsit e  korruptuar jane  Mbrojtesit e tyre te sigurte perballe ndonji gruaje qyqare e ndonji nene te mjere nga pala e viktimes..

Turp.

----------


## oktapodi

epo mire 
pune eshte dhe ajo,
njeriu di vete ti zgjedhi rruget e jetes,
ca me shkolle,
ca me pune te mire,te paster,
ca me droge,c
a me prostituta,
ca me korrupsion,
ca me dhenien e vizave,me cmime qe nuk e mendon,
ca me vrasje,
eca,etc,etc.

si do te ushqehet njeriu,
do gjeje nje menyre,

jeta eshte e veshtire,por pak me dhimbje 
por do kaloje.

----------


## Brari

oktapodh  sa kok e madhe je. ja shoket e tu jane ata zyrtaret e Tiranes.
Vet mbajn bodigarda dhe populli ne meshire te vrasesve.
E provovsh  plumbin e vrasesve meqe i adhuron.

----------


## Beqari002

Vrasesit me pagese, "mobilizojne" komisariatet e policise ne rrethe

Policia e Tiranes, ka perfunduar identifikimin e kater te dyshuarve te tjere si vrases me pagese. Sipas disa burimeve mesohet, se ne baze te informacioneve te grumbulluara nga agjentet e zonave, mesohet se te dyshuarit duke e ndier rrezikun e prangosjes se tyre, kane levizur jashte kryeqytetit. Kesisoj, Policia e Tiranes, ka kerkuar bashkepunim ne veprimet e saj nga homologet e tyre ne rrethe, per mbikqyrjen dhe kapjen ne kohe te te dyshuarve. Aktualisht mesohet se kater te dyshurit identitetet e te cileve mbahen teper sekret nga policia per shkak te hetimeve, mendohet se veprojne ne dy banda si vrases me pagese. Burimet shprehen se inspektoret e krimeve te Policise se Tiranes, jane ende ne fazen e grumbullimit te provave, per faktimin e akuzave te renda per te dyshuarit, nderkohe qe neper disa komisariate jane derguar fotot e te dyshuarve dhe urdhezimi eshte ne mbajtjen ne mbikqyrje te rrepte te te gjitha veprimeve te ketyre te dyshuarve. 
-----------------------
--------------------------------
Oj sharki e lehte si era , a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi pranvera?

----------


## Beqari002

LUSHNJE/ Policia: Pistoleta u gjet në makinën e viktimave, Sokol Çela e Gentian Kulla 

Arma e pengmarrësve ishte e killerit me pagesë, Dritan Vila 


Aurora Damini

LUSHNJE

Zbulohet origjina e armës që iu gjet në makinë dy të vrarëve në Lushnjë ditën e martë, Sokol Çelës dhe Gentian Kullës. Ajo është përdorur nga kileri me pagesë i qytetit my-zeqar, Dritan Vila, i arrestuar në majin e vitit të kaluar nga policia, pasi ishte i dënuar në mungesë për vrasjen e një gruaje në Kuçovë, si dhe është akuzuar për disa vrasje e plagosje në Lushnjë. 

Vila, me origjinë nga Kuçova, ka pohuar vetë në polici, se ka vrarë e plagosur -kundrejt pagesës- në emër të Enver Dondollakut, njërit prej njerëzve më të afërt të Aldo Bares. Arma që u gjet në makinën e viktimave së të martës, ishte e Sokolit dhe ishte përdorur nga Vila. Ndërsa pistoleta tjetër, të cilën Muharrem Tulaci ia rrëmbeu Gentianit nga dora, sipas Drejtorisë së Policisë në Fier, ishte e të njëjtit grup, por ende nuk është zbuluar ndonjë vrasje e kryer me të.

Pistoleta

Pasi është marrë pistoleta në bencin e viktimave të 11 shkurtit, janë bërë edhe ekzaminimet e nevojshme. Burime zyrtare nga Drejtoria e Policisë fierake kanë bërë të ditur se sektori i specializuar ka bërë ekzaminimin balistik të armës së gjetur në autoveturën e dy viktimave dhe ka rezultuar se ka kjo pistoletë e kalibrit 9 mm është përdorur edhe në krime të tjera për vrasje të mbetura në tentativë ndaj Ermal Veliut, më datë 24.6.2001, si dhe të shtetasit tjetër Bernard Linatopi, më datë 16.4.2002 në qytetin e Lushnjës. Por me këtë armë mendohet të jenë kryer edhe disa vrasje të tjera, të cilat i ka pranuar vetë Vila. Por kjo vërtetohet edhe nga një deklaratë e shefit të Komisariatit të Lushnjës vitin e kaluar, Daut Braçes, i cili i ka drejtuar uniformat blu në një periudhë që në qytetin myzeqar janë bërë disa vrasje e plagosje për tenderin e pastrimit të qytetit. "Vrasja e Ilir Boriçit në muajin shkurt, si dhe plagosja e Judmir Trifkës, Artur Shehut dhe Bernard Linatopit kanë të njëjtin motiv, si dhe janë kryer në të njëjtën mënyrë: nga armë me silenciator", ka thënë pranverën e vitit të kaluar Braçe. Pra, logjikisht, arma e gjetur në automjetin ku ndodheshin dy të vrarët, Çela dhe Kulla, mund të ketë bërë edhe vrasje të tjera dhe nga i njëjti person, Dritan Vila. Nga burimet policore të Fierit nuk është bërë e ditur mënyra e rënies së pistoletës së Vilës në dorë të Gentian Kullës, por, sipas burimeve zyrtare, ai ka qenë ndërmjetësi që i ka lidhur dy të rinjtë me Enver Dondollakun dhe miqtë e tij.

Vrasjet

Prej disa vitesh në qytetin e Lushnjës janë bërë disa vrasje, një pjesë e të cilave kanë mbetur pa motive. Por ka pasur edhe mjaft plagosje. Kështu, më 24 qershor 2001, sipas policisë fierake, Dritan Vila, me pistoletën me silenciator që u gjet në makinën e pengmarrësve-viktima të tregtarit Muharrem Tulaci, është plagosur, Ermal Veliu. Ndërkaq, në muajt e parë të vitin 2002 në Lushnjë janë bërë edhe disa vrasje e plagosje, të cilat, sipas policisë, kanë të njëjtin motiv, autor dhe mënyrë vrasje. Në kohën e këtyre ngjarjeve shefi i Komisaratit të Lushnjës në atë kohë, Daut Braçe, pati konfirmuar se "këto vrasje bëhen për të njëjtin motiv dhe nga e njëjta dorë". Kështu, në bazë të ekzaminimit balistik, ka rezultuar se pistoleta në fjalë është arma me të cilën është plagosur edhe Bernard Linatopi, më 16 prill 2002. Sipas uniformave blu, këto ngjarje janë të lidhura me një tender pastrimi për qytetin, në të cilin kanë marrë pjesë firmat: "Kondor-2", "Hidrotem", "Gledis" "Pegaso" dhe "Akoalba". Ndërsa "kurbanët" e tenderit ka qenë të vrarë: Ilir Boriçi dhe Alfred Pirra, si dhe janë plagosur: Judmir Trifka, Artur Shehu dhe Bernard Linatopi.

Dritan Vila

Ka qenë viti 1997 kur, si shumë të tjerë, edhe 28-vjeçari u armatos në depot e Kuçovës. Pak ditë më vonë ai vrau një grua për arsye ende të paqarta dhe që nga ajo kohë ai u largua nga qyteti i tij i lindjes. Ndërsa gjykata e ka dënuar në mungesë me 12,5 vjet heqje lirie. Nga Kuçova ka shkuar në Lushnjë, te disa të afërm të tij. Aty ai është njohur me Enver Dondollakun e shokët e tij, me të cilët është bërë bashkëpunëtor, pasi në atë kohë ishte e vetmja rrugë për t'i shpëtuar arrestimit nga policia. Dhe që në atë kohë nisi të "mbijetojë" duke bërë vrasje me pagesë. Ka qenë `98-a kur Dondollaku i ka dhënë "porosinë" e parë Vilës, për një ekzekutim në mes të qytetit. "Ka qenë data 23 nëntor e vitit 1998. Enveri më mori në telefon dhe më tha të shkoja në X lokal. Aty ndodhej një person i vetëm në një tavolinë. Më tha t'i ulesha afër. Sapo shkova unë, erdhi një fuoristradë tip "KIA". Nga ajo zbritën dy persona. Hynë në derë dhe më thanë: 'Qëlloje'. E qëllova me pistoletë me silenciator duke e lënë të vdekur. Më pas mësova se viktima ishte shefi i krimeve të Lushnjës, ndërsa dy personat e "KIA"-s ishin Bledar Haxhia e Artur Sulçe (të ekzekutuar më vonë)" Kjo ka qenë pak a shumë edhe skema e veprave të tjera të kryera nga Vila, i cili ka vrarë më pas Nosh Gjolajn e Alfred Pirrën dhe ka plagosur Bernard Linatopin. Në bazë të urdhrave të Dondollakut, Vila e linte pistoletën në vende të ndryshme, armë kjo që u gjet të martën pranë trupit pa jetë të Sokol Çelës.

------------------------------
----------------------------------
Oj sharki e lehte si era , a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi pranvera?

----------


## DYDRINAS

22 personat e cilësuar si vrasës me pagesë  	  

Shkruar nga Aulona Kadillari 

e shtunë , 23 maj 2009

Si organizohet vrasja dhe mënyrat për të kryer këtë krimë?

Për ta është një punë që duhet të bëhet, pasi në xhep marrin shuma të mëdha parash. Qëllimi i tyre është të qëllojnë mbi objektivin për të cilin janë paguar. Por jo vetëm kaq, nuk duhet që të lënë gjurmë, kjo për të realizuar një punë të pastër, siç thuhet në gjuhën e tyre. Deri tani, sipas një raporti të Policisë së Shtetit janë identifikuar 22 persona, të cilët kanë marrë para në dorë për të kryer një vrasje, apo edhe grabitje të ndryshme të cilat kanë sjellë pasoja të rënda. Ata nuk e njohin viktimën e tyre, dinë vetëm emrin, banesën si dhe aktivitetin. Vetëm kaq ju mjafton për të kryer punën e paguar nga persona të tjerë. Por, sipas policisë, nuk janë vetëm këta personat e cilësuar si autorë të paguar, pasi uniformat blu janë duke punuar për të zbardhur edhe vrasje të tjerë të kryera nga profesionistë, vrasës të paguar. Kështu, dje është vënë në pranga Flamur Hida, i cilësuar si vrasës më pagesë, por edhe autor i vrasjes së biznesmenit italian Stefano Rosi. 

*Vrasës me pagesë*

Një shumë të hollash në adresë të tyre i bënë ata killera profesionistë. Njerëzit e gatshëm nuk kanë asnjë njohje apo konflikt me personin që kanë në shënjestër të tyre. Po kush janë këta? Mosha e tyre, por jo vetëm kaq, të akuzuar dhe të identifikuar si vrasës me pagesë, disa prej tyre janë vrarë pikërisht nga dorë e paguar. Ata që dikur kanë vrarë për dikë, kanë qenë vetë viktimë e pagesës.

*Si organizohet vrasja*

Mund të quhet një punë e kryer mirë për dërguesin, pasi killeri me pagesë kryen porosinë duke mos lënë asnjë gjurmë në vendin e ngjarjes. Punë e mirë për ekzekutorin është edhe kur policia nuk arrin që të zbardhë vrasjen. Sipas organit të akuzës, vrasësit e paguar ose siç mund të quhen ndryshe edhe profesionistë, janë të kujdesshëm kur kryejnë vrasjen, duke mos i lënë shteg uniformave blu për identifikimin e tij. Burimet pohojnë se zakonisht killerat e paguar përdorin pistoletë me silenciator, madje për të zhdukur çdo gjurmë vënë në përdorim edhe eksplozivin. Këta janë të rrallë dhe aktualisht pothuaj të panjohur. Objektivi është "heqja qafe" e personave që kanë hasmëri dhe nga të cilët u rrezikohet jeta apo këta janë konkurrentë në të njëjtën fushë biznesi.

*Mënyrat*

Janë nga më të ndryshmet, por të menduara fare mirë nga autorët. Kjo për të mos lënë asnjë gjurmë dhe për të bërë siç thuhet në gjuhën e tyre "një punë të pastër". Një nga mënyrat më të përdorshme nga autorët e këtyre vrasjeve është përdorimi i pistoletës me silenciator. Vendosje e një moszhurmuesi në qytën e pistoletës së armës bën që autorët e një krimi të kryejnë vrasjen e më pas të largohen në mënyrë fare të qetë për të mos u vënë re nga personat përreth. Një tjetër mënyrë që përdoret është ajo e snajperit. Një vrasje farë perfekte, pa lënë asnjë grimcë gjurme që policia apo edhe prokuroria ta zbulojë. Një shënjestër me anë të një dylbiu në zemër të viktimës e kryen këtë krim në mënyrë perfekte. E jo vetëm kaq, në fund të punës autorët shpërblehen. Por, nëse do të mos lësh as nishan në vendin e ngjarjes, eksplozivi është fare mirë.

_SILENCIATORI_
Pothuajse në të gjitha rastet kur kryhen vrasje me pagesë, përdoret pistoleta me silenciator, për të fshehur të paktën zhurmën.

*SNAJPERI*
Një armë që ka një shënjestër mjaft të saktë dhe distanca e largët nga e cila mund të qëllohet me të, humb çdo gjurmë të autorëve.

*EKSPLOZIV*
Është përdorur vetëm një rast, për vrasjen e biznesmenit Vajdin Lame dhe mikut të tij, Artan Arsi. Por është një nga mënyrat që përdoret në vrasjet me pagesë.

*PARATE*
Paguhen shuma të mëdha parash të cilat i jepen autorit që ka kryere vrasjen. Kjo bëhet pasi ai të ketë kryer punën e tij dhe të ketë përfunduar ashtu siç e kanë porositur.

*Shuma më e madhe e paguar për vrasje
*
Deri më sot policia ka arritur të vërtetojë se shuma më e madhe që paguhet një killer është 150 mijë euro, ndërsa më e vogla 5 mijë euro. Ndërkohë, nuk përjashtohet edhe shuma të tjera. Madje sipas burimeve disa persona në nevojë për para arrijnë të kryejnë vrasje edhe për shuma qesharake parash.

*Vrasësit e cilësuar me pagesë*

1. NAIM ZYBERI, dyshohet se ka kryer disa vrasje me pagesë në Tiranë, në vitet 1991-1997
Është vrarë në Itali në vitin 1997

2. ELIDON KOTORRI, dyshohet se ka kryer vrasje me pagesë në Tiranë, në vitet 1999-2000
Ndodhet në burg, i dënuar me burg përjetë

3. ALTIN DARDHA, dyshohet se ka bërë mbi 60 vrasje me pagesë, në vitet 1994-1998
Është vrarë në Janinë të Greqisë

4. DRITAN ZHUKA, dyshohet se ka kryer rreth 10 vrasje me pagese në Berat, Fier, Vlorë në vitet 1996-2001
Është vrarë në Berat në vitin 1997

5. ELTON TATO, dyshohet se ka kryer rreth 18 vrasje me pagese, kryesisht në Vlorë, i njohur në vitet 1997-2002
Është vrarë në vitin 2002

6. GAZMEND BRRAKA, dyshohet se ka kryer disa vrasje me pagesë në Vlorë, Durrës në vitet 1997-1999
Ndodhet në burg, i dënuar me burg përjetë

7. DRITAN VILA, dyshohet se ka kryer mbi 4 vrasje me pagesë në vitet 1998-2002 në Lushnjë
Ndodhet në burg, i dënuar me burg përjetë

8. VALMIR HOXHA, dyshohet se ka kryer dyshohet se ka kryer disa vrasje me pagesë
Ndodhet në burg, i dënuar me burg përjetë

9. JULIAN AGOLLI, dyshohet se ka kryer dyshohet se ka kryer disa vrasje me pagesë në vitin 1997
Është vrarë në vitin 2005 në Tiranë

10. ILIR MEMIA, dyshohet se ka kryer dyshohet se ka kryer disa vrasje me pagesë në vitin 1997
Është vrarë

11. ARDIAN RAMA, dyshohet se ka kryer dyshohet se ka kryer disa vrasje me pagesë në vitin 1997

12. DRITAN REXHEPI, dyshohet se ka vrarë në vitin 1999
Është arrestuar në Holandë

13. ELVIN HOXHOSMANI, dyshohet se ka vrarë në vitin 1998
Është arrestuar në Durrës

14. SELMAN HETI, dyshohet se ka vrarë në vitin 1998
Është arrestuar në Durrës

15. SPARTAK KLATHI, dyshohet se ka vrarë në vitin 1999
Është arrestuar në Durrës

16. ALBAN NELI, dyshohet se ka vrarë në vitin 1999
Është arrestuar në Durrës

17. GUXIM ÇALA, dyshohet se ka vrarë në vitin 2007
Është arrestuar në Fier

18. FATLUM GOSTIVARI, dyshohet se ka vrarë në vitin 2007
Është arrestuar në Durrës

19. SAJMIR BAKO, dyshohet se ka vrarë në vitin 2007
Është arrestuar në Elbasan

20. ARMANDO HASANI, dyshohet se ka vrarë në vitin 2005
Është arrestuar në Durrës

21. SOKOL HALILAJ, dyshohet se ka vrarë në vitin 1999
Është arrestuar në Tiranë

22. FLAMUR HIDA, dyshohet se ka vrarë në vitin 1998-2009
Është arrestuar në Tiranë në 2009

*Shifra*

22 vrasës me pagesë janë cilësuar nga Policia e Shtetit deri tani. Ata dyshohet se kanë kryer krime të ndryshme duke marrë në dorë shuma të mëdha parash, nga persona të tretë.
1998 është viti i cili dyshohet se janë kryer më shumë vrasje pe pagesë. Kështu pas viti të trazirave 1997, viti që pason vjen sjell edhe boom vrasjesh.
6 të vrarë rezultojnë deri tani nga të cilësuarit si vrasës me pagesë nga policia. Një pjesë e këtyre vrasjeve ende nuk janë zbardhur nga uniformat blu.

EMRI: Flamur
ATESIA: Xhemal
MBIEMRI: Hida
MOSHA: 29 vjeç
VENDLINDJA: Tiranë
VENDBANIMI: Tiranë
PSEUDONIMI: I njohur ndryshme Lenci
AKUZA: Vjedhje me armë me pasojë vdekje
Plagosjes me dashje
DENIMI: 20 vjet burg
ARRESTUAR: 22 maj 2009

*Hetimet e prokurorisë për të cilësuarin si vrasës me pagesë*

Policia: Flamur Hida i  implikuar në vrasjet e bujshme
Pas një kërkimi 13 vjeçar më në fund policia e Tiranës ka vënë në pranga të cilësuarin si vrasës me pagesë Flamur Hidan. Burime nga policia mësohet se veç dënimeve që ka marrë për vrasje dhe për vjedhje me dhunë, 29-vjeçari do hetohet edhe për vrasje të tjera të ndodhura në Tiranë vitet e fundit. Policia pohon se ai dyshohet për grabitje të shumta të bizneseve të mesme dhe vrasjeve të bujshme në kryeqytet, të cilat nuk kanë një autor. Por për të fajësuar Hidan në këto vrasje e grabitje, policia në bashkëpunim me prokurorinë do duhet të mbledh prova të mjaftueshme. Kështu mesa duket për 29-vjeçarin, veç tre dënimeve të një pas njëshme që ka marrë nga gjykata e Tiranës, tashmë do të përballet edhe me akuza të tjera.

*Operacioni*

Një operacion i koduar I harruari ka bërë kapjen në flagrancë të Flamur Hidas, 29 vjeç, i njohur ndryshme me pseudonimin Lenci. I cilësuar si vrasës me pagesë nga policia, ai ishte person i shpallur në kërkim nga viti 1998. Njoftimi për shty i policisë së Tiranës bënë të ditur se Hida qëndronte i fshehur në kryeqytet dhe në rrethinat e saj, duke vështirësuar kështu kapjen e tij, për shkak të përdorimit të identitetit të rremë, si dhe të mos posedimit nga ana e policisë të fotografive të tij të azhornuara.

*Dënimet për Hidën*

I kërkuari Flamur Hida, në bazë të vendimit të Gjykatës së Rrethit Gjyqësor Tiranë të datës 13 tetor 1998, e ka dënuar me 12 vjet e 6 muaj burgim, për veprat penale të vjedhjes me armë me pasojë vdekjen si dhe të mbajtjes pa leje të armëve luftarake. Hida në bashkëpunim me Nazmi Avdillari janë autor të vjedhjes me pasojë vdekjen e biznesmenit italian Stefano Rossi. Ku bashkëpunëtori i tij në këtë vrasje, Nazmi Avdillari aktualisht ndodhet i dënuar më burgim të përjetshëm. Po ashtu është dënuar me vendimin e Gjykatës së Apelit Tiranë, më datë 28 janar 2002, me 20 vjet burgim, për veprat penale të vjedhjes me armë të kryer në bashkëpunim, ndaj Bedri dhe Agim Ago. Ndërkohë që me vendimin e datës 18 korrik 2007, të Gjykatës së Rrethit Gjyqësor Tiranë, është dënuar me 5 vjet e 4 muaj burgim, për veprat penale plagosjes me dashje dhe të armëmbajtje pa leje ndaj Aqif Lamit.

*Armët e sekuestruar të Flamur Hidas
*
Gjatë momenteve të ndërhyrjes së forcave të policisë, Hida ndodhej i fshehur në një banesë në rrugën Komuna e Parisit Tiranë. Gjatë kontrollit të ushtruar është kapur në flagrancë së bashku me të vëllain e tij, Fatmir Hida, të cilëve ju gjetën një sasi e konsiderueshme armatimi dhe municionesh luftarake si një armë zjarri automatike tip Skorpions, një pistoletë mod - 54, me një krehër me 7 fishekë, dy silenciatorë, një pistoletë BELGIUM me një krehër me 11 fishekë, një pistoletë BERETA, një pistoletë elektrike (paralizues elektrik), dy krehër pistolete me 8 fishekë, një kallëp tritoli së bashku me kapsollën elektrike si dhe një certifikatë personale e falsifikuar që e përdorte për identitet të rremë, si mjet identifikimi.

*Vrasja*

Në bashkëpunim me Nazmi Avdillarin ka bërë që Flamur Hida, në vitin 1998 të vras biznesmenin italian, Stefano Rosi. Madje për këtë vepër penale është dënuar se bashku më Avdillarin.

*Kërkimi*

Policia e Tiranës ka shpallur në kërkim Flamur Hidën për një sërë vjedhjes me dhunë. Madje për këto vepra penale ai ka marrë edhe dënimin nga gjykata.

*Arrestimi*

Pas 13 vitesh kërkim policia ka mundur që të vendos në pranga më të superkërkuarin për kryeqytetin Flamur Hidan. Së bashku me të është vënë në pranga edhe vëllai.


tirana observer

----------


## shoku_tanku

> ...dhe nuk u ka hyre gjemb ne mullaqe ketyre banditve..
> *Ligji qe denon  kapital eshte hequr.*
> Ata nuk tremben...jeten e kan ne xhep..si do qe te vi puna...
> Ata vrasin ke te duan..dhe viktimat jane pa asnji mbrojtje dhe ne se kapen..gje qe ndodh rralle..ata perseri kane krahe..
> Shoket..Familjet..avokatet..gazetaret e nepunsit e  korruptuar jane  Mbrojtesit e tyre te sigurte perballe ndonji gruaje qyqare e ndonji nene te mjere nga pala e viktimes..
> 
> Turp.


Me sa shoh une,Brari e ka bere ne plan t'i heqe qafe ca komunista ketu ne forum :buzeqeshje: 
Denimi kapital eshte fshire nga kushtetuta,por kjo nuk e pengon te gjeje zbatim ne forma joligjore.Zoterinjte qe permende me siper,kane qene dhe jane te gjithe permbarues te shtetit.Si ajo qeverri qe na la shendene,edhe kjo e sotmja qe ti e ngre ne qiell,mbajne pas vetes persona te tille sepse ju nevojiten per te mbjelle terror ne popull.Ne kete lloj forme jane mesuar ta zoterojne pushtetin te nderuarit,politikanet tane!Mjafton tu hedhesh nje sy maskoteve qe mbajne neper fushata per te kuptuar se c'njerez votojme.Procesi zgjedhor ne shqiperi po shnderrohet gjithnje e me teper ne nje ritual te neveritshem.Cuditem me disa qe flasin me pasion te madh per parti e per programe e per fushata...

----------


## Diesel Industry

Jam shume kurioz te shoh ndonje foto te Altin Dardhes. Kam kerkuar ne inernet por skam gjetur gje.... di ndonjeri te ma tregoje kush ka qene?

----------


## kledi_tr

> ...
> 
> 4. DRITAN ZHUKA, dyshohet se ka kryer rreth 10 vrasje me pagese në Berat, Fier, Vlorë në vitet *1996-2001*
> 
> *Është vrarë në Berat në vitin 1997*
> 
> ...



Ky paska qene me spektakolari ...

----------


## kacamisri

> Ky paska qene me spektakolari ...


paska qene vertet spektakolar se paska vrare edhe pas vdekjes ...  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## goldian

po shkodra spaska pas asi vrases me pages??????

----------


## Dito

Biznesmeni shkodran Esat Valbona eshte ekzekutuar nga vrases profesioniste dhe me pagese. Ky eshte i vetmi konkluzion i arritur nga ekspertet nje dite pas vrasjes se 47-vjeçarit ne lagjen Xhabiej te Shkodres. Esat Valbona, ne pronesi te te cilit rezultojne nje seri lokalesh, u ekzekutua me snajper nga nje distance jo shume e larget. Sipas eksperteve, te cilet nuk kane mundur te sigurojne asnje gjurme, gjithçka ishte programuar me se miri nga autoret. Ata kane shfrytezuar rastin kur Valbona ndodhej ne nje lokal lojerash fati. Deshmitaret okulare kane pare te ndalohet nje makine me xhama te erret ne rruge. Biznesmeni eshte qelluar vetem me nje plumb ne zemer, qe i ka shkaktuar vdekjen e menjehershme. Policia nuk ka gjetur as gezhojen e armes, e cila mendohet se ka mbetur ne makinen e ekzekutoreve. Ekspertet po hetojne per disa konflikte te vjetra qe ai mund te kete pasur ne Tropoje. Por te aferm te 47-vjeçarit, me origjine nga fshati Valbone, kane deklaruar se nuk ka pasur konflikte familjare. Mesohet se vemendja e eksperteve eshte fokusuar edhe per ndonje prishje pazari gjate punes se tij. Esat Valbona, baba i 2 femijeve, jetonte e punonte prej vitesh ne Shkoder. Veç disa lokaleve ai ishte zoteronte edhe nje pike shitje shitjesh materialesh ndertimi.

----------


## Apollyon

> Jam shume kurioz te shoh ndonje foto te Altin Dardhes. Kam kerkuar ne inernet por skam gjetur gje.... di ndonjeri te ma tregoje kush ka qene?


Altin Dardha, Vrases Profesionist, krye krimineli Shqiperise (mos them edhe Europe). Altin Dardha me banden e tij prej 200 ushtaresh (sic quheshin ushtaret e Altinit) ka bere aq buje ne Berat sa edhe sot e ksaj dite tjua permendesh Altin Dardhen Beratasve dridhen nga frika. Ka qene personi qe kishte ngujuar nje qytet te tere edhe bente cfar i donte qejfi, vriste cdo person qe mund te kalonte ne rrugen e tij. Altin Dardha mendohet te kete vdekur, pasi e gjeten te vrare e te djegur, moren nenen e Altinit per te verifikuar kufomen edhe ajo pohoi se kishte qene Altini. Pas nja 4 vitesh ne Fier behet nje vrasje stili i Altin Dardhes, edhe policise i lindi dyshimi qe Altini mund te jete ende gjalle. Ndaj edhe sot e ksaj dite nuk dihet nese ka vdek me te vertete apo jo. Vdekja e Altin Dardhes mbetet mister, edhe megjithse ka qene krimineli Nr-1 , ky person ska rene ne sy shume, ka qene nje profesionist  vrases i lindur. Foto te Altinit nuk ka askush, edhe sdihet akoma se kush ka qene Altin Dardha, vetem *dihet qe ka ngel si Legjende Urbane*.

----------


## Korbi999

*



			
				...dhe nuk u ka hyre gjemb ne mullaqe ketyre banditve..
Ligji qe denon kapital eshte hequr.
Ata nuk tremben...jeten e kan ne xhep..si do qe te vi puna...
Ata vrasin ke te duan..dhe viktimat jane pa asnji mbrojtje dhe ne se kapen..gje qe ndodh rralle..ata perseri kane krahe..
Shoket..Familjet..avokatet..gazetaret e nepunsit e korruptuar jane Mbrojtesit e tyre te sigurte perballe ndonji gruaje qyqare e ndonji nene te mjere nga pala e viktimes..
			
		

*Brarush mos ec naten ne udhe qe nuk i ke rrahur me pare se iken per lesh k.... keshtu per qejf fare, per sport kur i thone .... Degjoje plakun Korb, mos fol budalliqe vend e pa vend! Ti e di shume mire se, njeri kot nuk te vret . Ja si thua ti, apo do te behesh shembull qe te shkruajne te gjithe sa gjynah qe e vrane ishte burre i mire dhe shkruante ne Forumin shqiptar..... Shshshsht. Pendohu per ato qe ke shkruar dhe mos e zgjat!  He se harrova te kam dhe komshi...... sipas elektronikes.
Salam!

----------


## BlerinaL

> ---..dhe nuk u ka hyre gjemb ne mullaqe ketyre banditve..
> Ligji qe denon  kapital eshte hequr.
> Ata nuk tremben...jeten e kan ne xhep..si do qe te vi puna...
> Ata vrasin ke te duan..dhe viktimat jane pa asnji mbrojtje dhe ne se kapen..gje qe ndodh rralle..ata perseri kane krahe..
> Shoket..Familjet..avokatet..gazetaret e nepunsit e  korruptuar jane  Mbrojtesit e tyre te sigurte perballe ndonji gruaje qyqare e ndonji nene te mjere nga pala e viktimes..
> 
> Turp.


 Prandaj, idealisht, ata qe zen pozicione politike sduhet te kene nevoje per para.

ps: une per vete jam pro denimit me vdekje. ne qoftese nje njeri rrezikon jeten e njerezve te tjere, atehere perse te paguajne taksat e popullit buken e tij.

----------


## Diesel Industry

Po si cudi o Apollyon mos kete foto te ketij tipit.... Pse ska qene i skeduar nga policia ai? 
Me mbi 60vrasje,s'i ka dale njehere fotoja ne gazete si i kerkuar, apo per ndonje lajm sensacional ? Boh...........

----------


## _Mersin_

Disa prej tyre e bejne sepse jane te varur nga droga.Ne kembim te sherbimit te vrasjes u ofrohet heroine.

----------


## SaS

> Po si cudi o Apollyon mos kete foto te ketij tipit.... Pse ska qene i skeduar nga policia ai? 
> Me mbi 60vrasje,s'i ka dale njehere fotoja ne gazete si i kerkuar, apo per ndonje lajm sensacional ? Boh...........


ka dal fotoja e tij ne nje gazete para shume kohesh po se di ne cfare gazete ishte !!! me vjen por nuk e gjej dot !!!

----------


## Diesel Industry

Nejse, rrofsh ti. Isha shume kurioz prandaj...... Mbi 60 vrasje! cazzzzo

----------


## DYDRINAS

Greqi, 37 vjeçari grek detyron një shqiptar të kryejë një vrasje  	 


Shkruar nga Lediona Kasimi   


e enjte , 28 maj 2009

Forcat e policisë Greke kanë vënë në pranga Albin Zogun, 23-vjeç, emigrant Shqiptar, me dokumenta të rregullta dhe grekun, Panajotis Magos, 37-vjeç. Ata akuzohen për vrasjen në bashkëpunim të 74-vjeçarit, Gabriel Eftimiu, në përpjekje për të fituar disa prona dhe një milion euro. Ngjarja e rëndë ka ndodhur 5 ditë më parë në Kaloni, qytet pranë Mitilinit, në rajonin Lesvos të Greqisë, ndërsa mëngjesin e ditës së djeshme të dyshuarit u dërguan para gjykatës, ku morën masën e sigurisë së arrestit me burg deri në përfundim të hetimeve.


Ngjarja

Nga veprimet e mëtejshme hetimore, policia greke ka mundur të zbardhë skemën e krimit. Gjithçka ka ndodhur natën duke gdhirë 22 maji, në orën 01:30, në banesën e Gabriel Eftimiut, në qytetin Kaloni, por pikënisja datonte në mesin e vitit 2007.
Policia ka thënë, se kishte të bënte me një krim të paramenduar dhe të planifikuar, madje konfirmoi, se dy të prangosurit, kishin tentuar edhe pesë herë të tjera më parë, ti merrnin jetën Eftimiut.
Ata kanë thënë për mediat Greke: Ne konstatuam ekzistencën e një plani të organizuar që kishte në qendër vrasjen, për të marrë pronën e familjes Eftimiu, në vlerën një milion euro në llogari bankare dhe disa apartamente dhe prona të tjera të paluajtshme, saktësoi policia e Lesvos. Gjithashtu vazhdojnë hetimet edhe për vrasjen e Jorgos Vuladhas, vëllai i Afrula Eftimiut, gruas së Gabriel Eftimiut, e cila kishte si trashëgimi, një pjesë të pasurisë së familjes Eftimiu. Pikërisht pas vdekjes së Jorgos Vuladhas, kjo pjesë e pasurisë, i kaloi njërit prej të arrestuarve, Panajotis Magos.
Hetimet
Sipas hetimeve të policisë, e cila ka konkluduar se prej vitesh, Afrula, bashkëshortja e Gabriel Eftimiut, jetonte me ankthin se çdo të bëhej pas vdekjes së saj, me dy fëmijët të cilët i ka të sëmurë mendorë në gradë të rëndë, si dhe të vëllait të saj, po i sëmurë mendorë. Ajo kishte konstatuar se ishte shumë e vështirë që ata të mbijetonin normalisht edhe pse trashëgonin pasurinë e tyre, shumë prona dhe mbi një milion euro në llogari bankare, pasi gjendja e tyre shëndetësore ishte në gjendje teje të vështirë. Ajo ishte edhe më e shqetësuar, për faktin se i shoqi, Gabrieli, nuk i donte fëmijët, për shkak të paaftësisë së tyre. Për më tepër ai bënte me faj të shoqen për trashëgimi të kësaj sëmundjeje, pasi dhe vëllai i saj, ishte gjithashtu i sëmurë mendor.
Në këtë vorbull telashesh, krejt papritur, shfaqet në jetën e çiftit Eftimiu, Panajotis Magos, një 37-vjeçar që punonte në furrën e bukës përballë shtëpisë së tyre.
Afrula u mahnit nga sjellja e tij tepër elegante teksa i shërbente bukën kur shkonte të blinte çdo ditë. Ajo nisi të mendonte se i riu, ishte zgjidhja e problemeve të saj. Ndërsa e ftonte shpesh në shtëpi ku takonin dy fëmijët e saj, i sugjeroi të transferohej në një nga apartamentet e pallatit në pronësi të saj dhe të shoqit, kështu që të kishte afër edhe punën në furrë.
Magos, e shfrytëzoi përnjëherë rastin. Bashkë me të shoqen dhe katër fëmijët e tyre, rendën në shtëpinë që i ofroi Afrula.
Kurse nisi të qëndronte gjithnjë dhe më pranë dy fëmijëve dhe vëllait të saj, që të gjithë, të sëmurë mendorë.
Nga kjo situatë Gabrieli filloi të ndjehej i bezdisur nga prania e Magos në katin e sipërm të pallatit ku dhe ata jetonin.
Pak kohë më vonë, nga mesi i vitit 2007, Afrula preket nga kanceri dhe në janar të vitit 2008 ndërron jetë.
Por pak javë më parë se të vdiste Afrula, gjendet papritur i vdekur, vëllai i saj me të meta mendore, Jorgos Vuladhas. Vdekja atëherë u konsiderua si fatkeqësi natyrale, por policia tani po heton për vrasjen e tij.
Pak ditë pas vdekjes së Afrulës, Magos i paraqet Gabriel Eftimiut, një testament të firmosur nga e ndjera, ku thuhej se ajo i linte pasurinë që trashëgonin dy fëmijët dhe i vëllai, si trashëgimi për Panajotis Magos.
Me vendim të Gjykatës së Mitilinit, në shtator të 2008-ës, Magos u vendos si përfaqësues ligjor duke marrë kujdestarinë e dy të sëmurëve mendorë. Herë pas here, ai i merrte dy djemtë dhe së bashku shkonin në bankë, ku tërhiqnin shuma të mëdha parash, që më pas Magos i fuste në xhepat e tij.
Disa ditë më vonë u vendos një pakt mes Eftimiut dhe Magos, që secili të posedonte nga dy shtëpi në pallat dhe të gjitha pasuritë e tjera të paluajtshme ti përkisnin 37-vjeçarit Magos.
Pikërisht një ditë para krimit, dy palët do të paraqiteshin te noteri për të nënshkruar ndarjen e pronave sipas paktit të bërë.
Ndërkohë, Magos po përfitonte dhe qeratë e apartamenteve që ishin marrë prej vitesh me qera nga banorë të ndryshëm.
Bashkëpunimi i Magosit me shqiptarin. Bashkëpunimi i tyre në vrasje.
Magos, prej kohësh punonte në furrën e bukës me 23-vjeçarin shqiptar, Albin Zogu. Duke shfrytëzuar miqësinë me të, arriti ta bindë që të punonin të dy, për një qëllim, të vrisnin Gabrielin.
Magos, sipas hetimit ka arritur ta bindë djalin shqiptar se ajo vrasje duhej kryer, duke i treguar si i zemëruar, faktin se Gabrieli nuk i donte fëmijët që kishte me Afrulën e ndjerë se ishin të sëmurë mendorë. Magos, po ashtu, theksonte se ishte ai që kujdesej për ta, kurse 74-vjeçari mbante një dashnore disa herë më të re se vetja.
Nga rrëfimet e të dyshuarve në polici, ata kishin tentuar edhe pesë herë të tjera më parë për të vrarë 74-vjeçarin, por në fund të aksionit gjithnjë diçka nuk ecte: I riu shqiptar tërhiqej, duke mos dashur të marrë pjesë në një vrasje.
Skena e krimit
Sipas policisë Greke autorët e krimit kanë pohuar para autoriteteve, se natën e 22 majit, 23-vjeçari shqiptar u dorëzua, i shtyrë nën presion psikologjk të paparë nga 37-vjeçari Magos dhe që të dy hynë në shtëpinë e Eftimiut, teksa ai gjendej i vetëm, në gjumë. Këtë herë, Zoguni nuk ngurroi më dhe e qëlloi dy herë në kokë me vare Eftimiun, duke e lënë të vdekur.

Paraqitja në Gjykatë

Autorët e këtij krimi të shëmtuar do të paraqiten para gjykatës, e cila do të vendosë dënimin, që secili prej tyre do të kryej. Në seancën e parë gjyqsore i dyshuari grek, pajtoi si avokat, Aleksandros Rodhitis, jurist i njohur në Kalon si dhe Panajotis Papamalis. Kurse emigranti shqiptar nuk arriti të merrte avokat dhe deklaroi se do të mbrohej vetë në gjyq. Në këtë seancë gjykata vendosi dje, ti heqë kujdestarinë Magosit, duke ia dhënë atë disa shokëve të të ndjerit Eftimiu. Kurse vendosi që dy të dyshuarit të qëndrojnë nën masën e sigurisë së arrestit me burg deri në përfundim të hetimeve.



tirana observer

----------

